# Charger Video Too



## Meadowlarkfield (Jan 22, 2017)

Inspired by Freerangequark's beautiful Charger video, I went back and found one from the sunny season. This is N427JC a sistership (of sorts) to his Charger, this one was built by Jim Jennings in Livermore, CA where she is still hangared. Original paint and covering and flown regularly. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/b1eayBonEGQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://youtu.be/b1eayBonEGQ


----------

